# Home Made Dog Food...



## Hooch (Jul 22, 2011)

hi folks...
So I decided to make my own recently. I still buy canned food as a back-up for when shtf; as happenings for awhile might be weird and other priorities might leave me less time to make dog food...maybe. Anyways, if anyone has ideas to improve it or whatnot please share...
One pound of ground meat (I used hamburger last time) - cook it up

one cup barley, some water for cooking, 3-5 nice garden carrots, a handfull of garden peas and even a tater or yam if you have some. One pat of butter (the real stuff) a pinch of sea salt (not table, it has no trace minerals) and I even threw in a d3 capsual in there and a tad of olive oil. cook all that in a large sauce pan or dutch oven. 
Once meat is cooked I threw it into veggie/grain mix and let simmer till most water is gone but alittle remains. Then let it cool some and I then pureed it in the blender. The blender part is optional and probably wont be available to most folks when shtf...but its nice now
Doggie loves it


----------



## Meerkat (May 31, 2011)

They say not to feed a dog much corn,but my dogs lived a long time on cheap dog food considering how large they were,lived 14 yr.s.But we always gave them extra meat scraps too.
I was making dog food after the poison scair,but it was too much to keep up cooking for a large dog,now I have 2 large dogs and 1 medium size.All I can say is they can eat rabbits and squrrels until they zombies get em all'or us'.I have one chicken I call Dog Food because her eggs are reserved for our dogs,we mix about 5 eggs a week in with food.
When I made d-food,I used rice,chicken or beefs,mostly chicken thighs and legs or other parts from whole chickens.All the crap in chickens now we don't eat livers,gizzards,etc.
Now we all eat what we can get!


----------



## Hooch (Jul 22, 2011)

very good, thanks for the imput. I will try different stuff and see what he does best with. 
I've been doing alot of reading on food human and animal, our connection and whatnot. I'm not surprised to find how crappy regulations are and saftey is. We all do what we can and we are all lucky dogs nutritional requirments can be as diverse as our own for the most part. Some dogs due to overbreeding, inbreeding and probably general crappy environmental toxic overload not different than what humans deal with have bad allergie issues to some foods but I have lucked out it seems with my pooch. 
At this time I only have one dog who is very happy to help me finish whatever Im eating and since I've decided to eat better for my own health and cooking more I might as well for him while I can. Perhaps that will change later but I want to now so...
Soon I hope to get my own chickens for eggs so I dont hafta buy them but he gets eggs every week too  
Thanks for sharing:wave:


----------



## The_Blob (Dec 24, 2008)

we boil 40 pounds of chicken leg quarters every other week to feed the dogs (cheaper than the high-end dog food) and also to add to soups in winter, and chill the stock until the fat solidifies, take off the fat for schmaltz & use the protein-rich gelatin for soup base. works out to about $50/month

their diet gets supplemented with other 'people' food as well


----------



## Hooch (Jul 22, 2011)

wow 40 pounds!! you must have alotta dogs ... I wish I could have more poochs but...
he loves chicken...boiling is a good idea...:wave:


----------



## ZoomZoom (Dec 18, 2009)

Hooch said:


> wow 40 pounds!! you must have alotta dogs ... I wish I could have more poochs but...
> he loves chicken...


40#'s every other week?!?!? Dang. A 25# bag of dry dog food (what I give my 40# dog) probably lasts 3 months. She gets scraps now and then.

Yea, my dog loves chicken too. Too bad we can't keep her from eating the live ones. That's actually how I got her. She was on a friends farm but kept eating the chickens so they had to let her go.


----------



## The_Blob (Dec 24, 2008)

I have 5 dogs


----------



## sailaway (Mar 12, 2009)

The_Blob said:


> we boil 40 pounds of chicken leg quarters every other week to feed the dogs (cheaper than the high-end dog food) and also to add to soups in winter, and chill the stock until the fat solidifies, take off the fat for schmaltz & use the protein-rich gelatin for soup base. works out to about $50/month
> 
> their diet gets supplemented with other 'people' food as well


Hey Blob, What's schmaltz?


----------



## Tribal Warlord Thug (Jan 27, 2009)

Schmaltz - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia 
How to Make Schmaltz (and What To Do With It Afterwards)


----------

